# Musky bait id



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I put the supper shad rap for size comparison. The 2 on the right I think are jakes. But the firetiger one is flat like the jakes but has a ernie style bill on it. Picked these up for a couple dollars each at a garage sale. Whole batch for 30 bucks








Appreciate any help or thought s about these baits


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Firetiger looks like a custom painted Erc double or triple d, gold bait looks like a grandma or Jake, not sure on the perch pattern. 30 bucks is a good deal for the lot. All 3 lures in question you could troll (traditionally fall style baits to troll) or twitch/jerk around cover year round. Its always fun coming across deals on lure lots, picked a good one off eBay a few months ago. Only thing is I got stuck with a few lures I'll never use and need to sell off eventually myself.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Agree on the ERC. Guessing the perch pattern is an older Jake (notice the reinforced lip) &the gold is a Slammer.


----------



## 1johnb (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree the fire tiger is definitely erc you can see the small ridge at the rear side of the bait.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Definitely a double d.


----------

